# Quill DRO on G0728, G0279, G0230 etc etc knee mill



## r-mm (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi all

I actually have the Enco version of this knee mill which I think has the same head casting as many Grizzleys.   Flatness is in short supply around the quill and I'd like to ask how you all attached a Quill DRO?

Thanks

A pic of my Enco version of this mill:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 28, 2020)

made an angled bit to attach to the housing and a right angled bit to mount the readout to the depth stop thing that's screwed to the quill.

Looks like you have a couple of flat surfaces on the sides of the bosses that hold the depth stop rod. I'd use those.


----------



## r-mm (Nov 28, 2020)

Did you use a generic kit such as: https://www.ebay.com/i/260425804200..._8SAKZXR4QR_7J_9hgHIs1R50U7UXJHkaAtTqEALw_wcB ?


----------



## hman (Nov 28, 2020)

When I added a DRO to my Grizzly G1007/RF-30 clone, I replaced the depth rod on the spindle with the Z axis scale.  Here are a couple of photos that show the general layout.  It's not shown too well, but the lower end of the scale is attached to the green ring that clamps onto the spindle.  The board attached to the bottom of the ring was to mount some LED "festoon" arrays.  The read head of the scale was attached to an aluminum plate that closed off the front opening of the plastic cover.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 29, 2020)

r-mm said:


> Did you use a generic kit?



no, just an ordinary digital caliper cut to size


----------



## r-mm (Nov 29, 2020)

I am going to give this a try:









						SHARS 4" VERT Digital DRO Quill Large LCD Scale Mill Lathe for Bridgeport New P]  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SHARS 4" VERT Digital DRO Quill Large LCD Scale Mill Lathe for Bridgeport New P] at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 29, 2020)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> View attachment 345668
> 
> 
> made an angled bit to attach to the housing and a right angled bit to mount the readout to the depth stop thing that's screwed to the quill.
> ...



This, angle brackets and possibly a finger.


----------

